# 5D Mark III Timecode Question



## marvinhello (Mar 6, 2012)

As we all know that 5D Mark III features SMPTE timecode with Free run and Record run option, my question is, can this timecode be used for syncing dual system sound? or is it solely for multi-5D3 sync purpose?

I have a Tascam HD-P2 which can take timecode source (Horita is a cheap solution).


----------



## cinema-dslr (Mar 6, 2012)

in practise it only works to sync multiple camera's and even then it won't be accurate to the frame.
clocks can/will start to drift after a few minutes so it won't be frame accurate.

So however usefull for getting the shots approx. close. not realy the best solution for audio syncing.
The easiest solution for syncing dual system sound is the stand alone program "dualeyes" or the plugin "pluraleyes"
at 149$ realy worth the investment in my opinion.


----------



## marvinhello (Mar 6, 2012)

cinema-dslr said:


> in practise it only works to sync multiple camera's and even then it won't be accurate to the frame.
> clocks can/will start to drift after a few minutes so it won't be frame accurate.
> 
> So however usefull for getting the shots approx. close. not realy the best solution for audio syncing.
> ...



thanks for the reply, the workflow of pluraleys/dualeyes is still a bit of a hassle...
Horita makes a cheap timecode generator which can feed timecode signal to the mic in on DSLRs, only Avid and Final Cut Pro can read this auido TC...

guess i'll just stick to clapperboard


----------



## cinema-dslr (Mar 6, 2012)

marvinhello said:


> cinema-dslr said:
> 
> 
> > in practise it only works to sync multiple camera's and even then it won't be accurate to the frame.
> ...



Whats the hassle??
Even with genlockkits i had frame drifts on multicamerashoots wich resulted in a audio correction action on each shot on the timeline :-\
with dualeyes you sellect all your video/audio files press sync ...go grab a cup off coffee wait15/30 min. and presto new videofiles with good audio.
Every sollution has it's pittfalls and with this workflow it's a bit more hassle if you have more than 2channels of audio.
But the clapperboard system is always a good backup system to have... 8)


----------



## bsbeamer (Mar 6, 2012)

I have not personally used this product for a shoot/post, but I know several people who have and really loved the results. It basically records timecode to one of your audio channels, then can be converted to a signal with processing software. It works with basically any DSLR. Something like this, for people who need frame-accurate sync controls, is still a great option. And if that is the case, there's a good chance you're doing dual-system sound anyways...

http://www.lockitbuddy.com/website/index.html


----------



## petersont (Sep 12, 2012)

FYI, plural eyes ONLY works when the quality of the sound recorded via the on board camera mic is good enough and its 'focus' the same as the audio you wish to sync to. So, in a quiet interview situation where primary audio is being recorded double system, sure the camera mic is perfect for lining up waveforms via something like plural eyes. But if you are in a noisy situation and the mixer is booming, chances are the camera mic picks up way too much ambience; or when you wish to sync up wireless lav sound on subjects and the camera is likewise too far away or the environment again too noisy, it will not work. How can it? Plural Eyes is 100% dependent upon lining up similar waveforms between the canon audio and the 2nd system audio; if they aren't there, it can't line them up.

Other than that, I use it constantly but ALWAYS have other fallbacks for obtaining sync such as getting the TOD clock as close as possible to the recorder TC; and slating when possible. A more $$ solution is to have a jam or wireless TC system, but this usually precludes also having a camera mic ( that is without adding a lot of stuff to the camera...).

my 2 bits


----------

